

Show HN: Read Your Lulu Reviews - reviewlu
http://www.reviewlu.com

======
reviewlu
Built this over the weekend, so be gentle.

You have to log in through Facebook, but that's just to keep people from
reading other people's reviews. Since Facebook login is only being used for
auth, it asks for the absolute minimum Facebook permissions and doesn't store
anything.

I'm not sure where I stand on the whole Lulu thing, but I figured since the
reviews are anonymous, guys should at least have a chance to see how they were
ranked. Kind of along the lines of if people were saying behind my back that I
smell, it would hurt a bit to hear it, but then at least I know it's a problem
to address.

